# Temper Map



## Urza (Aug 8, 2010)

tinyurl.com/tempermap

PM or post in thread your postal code or city to be added.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2010)

Caernarfon, North Wales.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome idea, PMed you.


----------



## prowler (Aug 8, 2010)

PR1 4RJ


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 8, 2010)

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## mameks (Aug 8, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## luke_c (Aug 8, 2010)

South Woodham Ferrers
Essex 
CM3 5SQ


----------



## Domination (Aug 8, 2010)

Singapore, Singapore. 

You actually need to zoom in 2 or 3 times to even see Singapore's name.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 8, 2010)

Bristol, Pennsylvania

United States of course.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 8, 2010)

PM'd you!


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2010)

France, Menton, 06500
43.7755,7.5028 (coordinate for googlemap searchbox, it's the town office, not my home)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 8, 2010)

i sent a PM...


----------



## alidsl (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheltenham england


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 8, 2010)

Riyadh, SA

24°42'0.41"N
46°40'59.35"E


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 8, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Riyadh, SA
> 
> 24°42'0.41"N
> 46°40'59.35"E


Jerusalem, Israel
middle east :|


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome idea.
Arnhem, the Netherlands


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 8, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o...k...


----------



## Thoob (Aug 8, 2010)

This is turning out to be pretty cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expected more people to be from North America...


----------



## Sephi (Aug 8, 2010)

32901, florida


----------



## dudenator (Aug 8, 2010)

Pacquet, Newfoundland, Canada
A0K 3X0

Edit: LOL it says I'm on the Horse Islands. That place is nothing. Nobody lives there anymore. Everyone from where I am says that satan lives there and theres a lot of creepy stuff going on there.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 8, 2010)

15031 (Pennsylvania, USA)


----------



## Minox (Aug 8, 2010)

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 8, 2010)

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 8, 2010)

Atlanta GA


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

Hamme, Belgium

Pretty cool idea, maybe there'll turn out to be even more tempers in my area than I already know of.


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 8, 2010)

PM"D (my message will self destruct so be careful....


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Hamme, Belgium
> 
> Pretty cool idea, maybe there'll turn out to be even more tempers in my area than I already know of.



It's an ideal thing if people want to arrange meets.


----------



## corenting (Aug 8, 2010)

Paris,France !


----------



## Gore (Aug 8, 2010)

Well technically I live in Brookshire, but realistically just put me down for *Katy, Texas*.


----------



## Randamin (Aug 8, 2010)

Its in my profile anyways so I have nothing to hide
so its Laredo, Texas


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd rather not give my exact co-ordinates, so these are close enough: 

+50° 54' 25.59", -1° 27' 5.70"


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I'd rather not give my exact co-ordinates, so these are close enough:
> 
> +50° 54' 25.59", -1° 27' 5.70"


you live on a dock
:wft:



Spoiler



just joking



i was tempted to use those coordinates cause i have never searched using coordinates


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 8, 2010)

Great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Asti, Italy here ^^


----------



## Theraima (Aug 8, 2010)

Finland, Jokela


Some of the citizens like to say "Jokela City" even though this place is merely a village size..


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> It's an ideal thing if people want to arrange meets.


It most definitely is! I already know of 10 tempers or so that live in Belgium, but the more, the merrier, eh? Hopefully many people will put their coordinates on this map, and maybe one day we can have a Belgian tempers' meetup (and of course meetups in all your countries, too)!


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2010)

Zagreb, Croatia. 

Same for Toni.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 8, 2010)

Very neat idea, this whole thing is.

Oh, looks like there's some 'Tempers from the Ohio/PA area!

PMified ya.


----------



## Gore (Aug 8, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> you live on a dock
> :wft:
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't tell you anything more than his GBAtemp location tells you.


----------



## basher11 (Aug 8, 2010)

NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont want to post my EXACT area


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 8, 2010)

Kentucky, USA.

Oh yeah.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool Idea

San Jose, CA 95136


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 8, 2010)

California 91801

In Los Angeles County somewhere


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 8, 2010)

Gaithersburg, MD. No point in Pm'ing considering it's gonna get posted on the map either way.


----------



## Jax (Aug 8, 2010)

http://goo.gl/maps/LQkQ


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 8, 2010)

PM'ed ya.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 8, 2010)

Chattanooga Tennessee


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 9, 2010)

PM'D


----------



## jan777 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pedobear (and others) says thanks!

sure makes it easier to track you all down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler



Alberta, Canada.


----------



## maxim380 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoek, Netherlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thats somewhere in the south of zeeland


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 9, 2010)

Beirut, Lebanon


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

PM'ed the location


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really get why you PM him the location.. Is it because of your privacy, so that not everyone sees it?
Because, we can kinda see it when it's on the map remember..


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 9, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> I don't really get why you PM him the location.. Is it because of your privacy, so that not everyone sees it?
> Because, we can kinda see it when it's on the map remember..


sooo..... mabe it's more convenient or peole....


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 9, 2010)

Feel free to add Coventry and by extension me to that map. No secret that I live here. Also no secret that this place is a shit hole and I hate every inch of it.

EDIT: Dter ic, you're from Reading if that map is to be believed? I was born there. Lived in a little village on the outskirts called Theale.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 9, 2010)

Can we add other member location ? 
Toni Plutonij, Croatia !
No, just joking, don't add him until he asks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But everyone knows where he lives.

By the way, he is missing without a word on the forum since july 10th


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 9, 2010)

England
BN42 4LD
10 Parkway


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 9, 2010)

60000 Kuala Lumpur
Malaysia


----------



## Fudge (Aug 9, 2010)

Tully, NY


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 9, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Feel free to add Coventry and by extension me to that map. No secret that I live here. Also no secret that this place is a shit hole and I hate every inch of it.
> 
> EDIT: Dter ic, you're from Reading if that map is to be believed? I was born there. Lived in a little village on the outskirts called Theale.


well im actualy in wokingham but its close to reading (about 30 min drive to the town center reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and i used to live in near the town ( near the premier inn, then i moved  to lower erley to go to secondary school then Wokingham) and  the best bit is i have a local woolworths in the town (wokingham) although it is called Alworths


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 9, 2010)

PR5 6YA
Prowler are you kidding O_O you're in the same neighbourhood as my grandparents


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 9, 2010)

Canberra, Australia


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 9, 2010)

Romford, Essex


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

The World, The Universe.

Nah, only kidding.

*Maidenhead, Berkshire.*


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

You should have my PM


----------



## Quanno (Aug 9, 2010)

Wagenberg, Netherlands


----------



## Urza (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

I love hom A Gay Little Cat Boy's temperlocation was abbreviated to "A Gay Little Cat"


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

It's cat boy, not cat


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Check the map. It says 'cat'


----------



## Urza (Aug 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It's cat boy, not cat


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

Omg. I lol'd a Gay little Cat.
On Urza's picture there are not ellipses maybe that's why it's just CAT. Mine has three dots after Cat

----
Btw this is a great thread and Google maps group you made. A lot of effort put into it


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Aug 9, 2010)

South australia up in this bitch!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It's cat boy, not cat


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

Your sig says the whole thing. Go to my contest and enter it. You could get " Voted cutest sig in GBATemp too!"

http://gbatemp.net/t244809-manliest-cutest...re-contest-2010


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 9, 2010)

Urgh, i'm feeling a bit private..
Oh what the hell.

Mississauga, Ontario.


----------



## Goli (Aug 9, 2010)

Santiago, Chile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

You know, this is such a cool idea! I'm on there also.


----------



## iFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Canada, Quebec, Montreal


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 10, 2010)

Canada, Ontario, Shallow Lake


----------



## monkat (Aug 10, 2010)

Manassas, VA


----------



## shango46 (Aug 10, 2010)

Canada, Alberta, Andrew


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

Oakland, CA, US


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 10, 2010)

los angeles, ca


----------



## Frog (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a good idea!

Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmm... sounds interesting.
I'll bite.
Victoria, Australia.


----------



## murkurie (Aug 11, 2010)

Redlands, Ca


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 11, 2010)

Banchory, Aberdeenshire, Scotland


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Both Udenhout and Loon op Zand, the Netherlands ^^

And no, I'm not two people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My parents are divorced, and I live @ both of them


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 11, 2010)

United States, Illinois, Carpentersville hope for no stalkers


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 14, 2010)

US, CA, Antioch, 94509


----------



## Sterling (Aug 14, 2010)

76179 Saginaw, Texas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are like 3 other people from Texas here.


----------



## Goli (Aug 14, 2010)

There are like, no south americans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Oh well, I don't care too much about that, since maybe others will send their P/Ms and get added.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 14, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> There are like, no south americans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a know a few of them
maybe they didn't see this topic

EDIT: saw the update... almost pin pointed at my house
its only like a few hundred meters away


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 14, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> EDIT: saw the update... almost pin pointed at my house
> its only like a few hundred meters away


Saaammmee


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 14, 2010)

Huntington, West Virginia


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 14, 2010)

407 Sin Ming Ave
Singapore


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 14, 2010)

17512 Columbia,PA


----------



## raing3 (Aug 14, 2010)

-27° 0' 6.71", +152° 47' 16.81"

I live a few streets away from there. No decent shops for ages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad there aren't more people where I live, I need some friends.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 14, 2010)

davao, philippines postal code 8000

direction 7.071178,125.560104


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 14, 2010)

Victoria, Australia

post code: 3169


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 14, 2010)

Royal Oak, Michigan
USA


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 14, 2010)

papyrus said:
			
		

> davao, philippines postal code 8000
> 
> direction 7.071178,125.560104


Now I know where you live muahahaha


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 14, 2010)

Pasig, Philippines


----------



## blackninjaforeve (Aug 15, 2010)

Dousman, Wisconsin


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 15, 2010)

Oakville, Ontario

L6K 3P8


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

So far it looks like I'm the only one in my vicinity.


----------



## Little (Aug 16, 2010)

London, uk. woot


----------



## redact (Aug 18, 2010)

perth, western australia


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

I thought I'd design a logo for this 'Temper Map', Urza.

TemperMapLogo


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 18, 2010)

Brisbane, Australia


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 19, 2010)

Normal, Illinois

I'll be here for the next 4 years (college)


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cypress, Texas.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rio Grande City,Texas Woot Woot


----------



## pitman (Aug 19, 2010)

+31° 33' 33.64", +34° 38' 41.60"
Israel, that's right I live in a swimming pool


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 19, 2010)

Sk8 3nd , that's my postcode, well a friends a few doors down, just so you don't come and kidnap me


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 19, 2010)

Moreno Valley, California.


----------



## playallday (Aug 21, 2010)

.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 21, 2010)

Could you change my name in the map please?


----------



## harg (Aug 22, 2010)

77429,Cypress,TX


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

Westcliffe-on-sea


----------



## boof222 (Aug 23, 2010)

Castle Hill Australia


----------



## pitman (Aug 24, 2010)

I noticed somehow my coordinates give out Sweden so here it is again
Israel - 31.559344, 34.644889


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

N14 7AL


----------



## Urza (Aug 25, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Could you change mt name in the map please?


Absolutely not.

Also, map updated.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting... Wonder if there's many tempers from QC.

Quebec, Montreal(Canada)


----------



## boof222 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol Urza how did you know i lived in that car?


----------



## greyhound (Aug 27, 2010)

Oxford, Oxfordshire, UK


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 28, 2010)

Woah Urza's back!?


----------



## Riley (Aug 28, 2010)

British Columbia CANADA FTW


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Why'd you remove me?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Aug 30, 2010)

Westbury, Tasmania, Australia, brilliant idea


----------



## Gvaz (Aug 30, 2010)

Boston, MA


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 30, 2010)

Grove City, Pennsylvania


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 30, 2010)

UK, London.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Aug 30, 2010)

904   j-ville fl


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Manassas


----------



## eltrut (Aug 31, 2010)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Westbury, Tasmania, Australia, brilliant idea



Wow, another Taswegian!

Lindisfarne, Tasmania, Australia


----------



## The Pi (Sep 12, 2010)

G31 2DF 

I'm moving soon though


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 12, 2010)

City: Enschede
Postal Code: 7534BD
Country: The Netherlands


----------



## Megane (Sep 12, 2010)

G0A 2K0


----------



## Issac (Sep 12, 2010)

Katrineholm Sweden


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 26, 2010)

33510


----------



## Devin (Sep 28, 2010)

Postal Code: 34947, Florida.


----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Oct 4, 2010)

Netherlands, Veldhoven (Next to Eindhoven).


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bangalore,India

I'm the only one in a country of one billion people.


----------



## kevan (Oct 17, 2010)

suburb=cabarita, state=nsw,country=australia


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 17, 2010)

postal code 60164 illinois.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Oct 18, 2010)

84123, Utah.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

change jetkun to tigris, urza!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 23, 2010)

@Jet: And next week you'll have a new name...


----------



## Sonic0509 (Oct 27, 2010)

City: Szczecin
Country: Poland


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 31, 2010)

omg, i just realized monkat lives realllllly close to me (in the same city), freaky


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 31, 2010)

RICHMOND, BRITISH COLUMBIA!

It's an awesome place. Come visit.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2010)

cardiff, wales


----------



## Devin (Oct 31, 2010)

*Last Updated: August 26*​


----------



## Ace (Oct 31, 2010)

Stockholm, Sweden
(Same city as Minox IX = Success  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pcmanrules (Oct 31, 2010)

Porirua, New Zealand


----------



## mameks (Oct 31, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> *Last Updated: August 26*​


This. It's not been updated in a while...does someone know how to add people? Because, IMO, this is basically dead. If Urza _did_ decide to update the map, it'd be kinda hard to do...IMHO, this is now kinda pointless, unless someone wants to fish through all the posts since August 26th and add the people...just saying...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

YAY HE'S BACK


----------



## Urza (Nov 1, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 1, 2010)

Toronto,Ontario


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 1, 2010)

Marikina City, Philippines


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 1, 2010)

Wrocław, Poland


----------



## Devin (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow. I thought this was dead.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I live close to Sephi.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 2, 2010)

Vaughan, Ontario


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 3, 2010)

Shenzhen, China.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 5, 2010)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 17, 2010)

36116 is me


----------



## Dangy (Nov 17, 2010)

46504. I claim Indiana.


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2010)

Hamilton, New Zealand


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 28, 2010)

Pomona CA 91768


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 28, 2010)

johnston RI 02919


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Nov 28, 2010)

Dagupan City, Philippines


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 20, 2010)

Chesterfield, Virginia


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 20, 2010)

Smoaks, South Carolina


----------



## hunter291 (Dec 20, 2010)

Cologne, Germany


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 20, 2010)

Montreal, Quebec, Canada


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 20, 2010)

Orlando, Fl.


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 20, 2010)

Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## MrCooper (Dec 20, 2010)

Cape Canaveral, FL


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 20, 2010)

Sacramento, California.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 20, 2010)

48141 for me.


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 20, 2010)

Danville, VA. I also sent a PM.
I also think that it is in my profile... >.>


----------



## .Chris (Dec 20, 2010)

removed.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Maryland 21224


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 23, 2010)

Singapore, Singapore.


----------



## Alex666 (Dec 23, 2010)

nuremberg, germany


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

Las Vegas, Nevada, United States of America, North America, Western Hemisphere. BAM, DETAILED.


----------



## Nyutan (Dec 25, 2010)

32043


----------



## Potticus (Dec 26, 2010)

73010
Oklahoma


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

42300 Malaysia.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 4, 2011)

Davao City, Philippines


----------



## Urza (Jan 11, 2011)

Updated.


----------



## Valiarchon (Jan 16, 2011)

Melbourne, Australia~


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Zalau, Romania


----------



## Paralel (Jan 29, 2011)

49508, USA


----------



## YayMii (Jan 29, 2011)

I changed my profile a few months ago to hide my location because some 40-year old dude wanted to hunt me down and murder me just because of an argument I had about the DS scene.
But I guess I'll put my location here (although I'm not putting postal code, because then you'd be able to track my address).

Calgary, AB Canada.


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 29, 2011)

Project 2, Quezon City, Manila, Philippines


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 24, 2011)

Current Location
Antwerp, Belgium


----------



## Porobu (Feb 24, 2011)

Gernika-Lumo Spain


----------



## Langin (Feb 24, 2011)

Rijswijk, Zuid Holland, Netherlands


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 24, 2011)

Somewhere in UK.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 24, 2011)

Oud-Beijerland, Zuid Holland, Netherlands


----------



## Sop (Feb 25, 2011)

Mackay, Queensland Australia


----------



## Arras (Feb 25, 2011)

Zaltbommel, Gelderland, Netherlands.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 25, 2011)

Gurgaon, Haryana, India.


----------



## JBW (Feb 25, 2011)

No other Bristol tempers!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bristol, UK


----------



## ecko (Feb 25, 2011)

---


----------



## Urza (Feb 28, 2011)

Updated.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

Turkey , istanbul  postal code: 34800


----------



## dark ajax (Mar 18, 2011)

Chihuahua, Mexico. Postal code: 31136


----------



## Dylan (Mar 18, 2011)

Sydney, Australia!


----------



## Frogman (Mar 18, 2011)

Merewether, NSW , Australia


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

60608, Chicago, IL.


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## rastsan (Mar 18, 2011)

I could meet in toronto.  I have a business box M5S 2B2.

edit:  toronto ontario canada


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

London, UK.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

West Mids, UK.


----------



## cheez203 (Mar 19, 2011)

seems like a good idea!


----------



## Wii_Manic (Mar 19, 2011)

Blackpool , UK


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2011)

this map needs to be updated.


----------



## MDFang (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome idea, I'll join in.


----------



## hobo33 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hamilton, Ontario L8W 1P9


----------



## tlyee61 (Apr 1, 2011)

94556 USA
California


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 4, 2011)

vleuten, the Netherlands

Just moved to the middle of the country, otherwise,  would be the only one living in the Northern part of the Netherlands (Emmeloord)


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sri Lanka, Colombo

EDIT: OP, please add me to the map, PLEASE


----------



## alphenor (Apr 5, 2011)

Davao City.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 8, 2011)

440025,nagpur,maharastra,India


----------



## nasune (Apr 12, 2011)

Rotterdam, the Netherlands


----------



## ars25 (Apr 18, 2011)

eeh just for kicks pomona california


----------



## Fluto (Apr 18, 2011)

3064 Australia, Melbourne


----------



## 1234turtles (May 3, 2011)

23669 hampton,virginia


----------



## Quincy (May 9, 2011)

3552XT in The Netharlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Utrecht)


----------



## rock7 (May 9, 2011)

Brasil,Rio de Janeiro


----------



## MaxNuker (May 9, 2011)

Lisbon, Portugal


add me to the map


----------



## iggloovortex (May 25, 2011)

if this is even still being updated, Bronx, New York. 10466


----------



## Waflix (May 27, 2011)

Netherlands - Zwijndrecht


----------



## Dr.Aqua (May 29, 2011)

Fremont, California


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 29, 2011)

Australia, Victoria, 3170


----------



## XanLoves (May 29, 2011)

Glasgow, UK - G42 9DZ


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 17, 2011)

Zoetermeer, NL 2713SP


----------



## pistone (Jun 17, 2011)

00355 albania tirana


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 17, 2011)

Netherlands - Flevoland: Almere buiten


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jun 17, 2011)

Subotica, Serbia. (small place, all the way to the north of the country)


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ashville, OH

Only a square-mile big, but it's pretty well known so it doesn't take many zooms to find it's name, just searching it on Google Maps will point it out perfectly.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 21, 2011)

Jakarta , Indonesia


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> Jakarta , Indonesia


OMG my aunt comes from Jakarta :3


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 22, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Flat Pudding said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL really?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 23, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol my aunt comes from jakarta too


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 23, 2011)

Wait, why am I in Shepparton? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in Melbourne!


----------



## Urza (Jun 26, 2011)

Updated.

Note: We have now reached the limit of markers that can be displayed at one time. To find the latest entries, you will have to use the pager at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 13, 2011)

Can I be put on the GBAtemp map please? I live in Culcheth, near Warrington.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 13, 2011)

Staten Island, New York 10314


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2011)

^
you need to PM op not publicly announce where you live.


Spoiler



thanks anyway


----------



## Urza (Jul 16, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ^
> you need to PM op not publicly announce where you live.
> 
> 
> ...



Read before posting, thanks.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jul 29, 2011)

Good idea.
7815KG NETHERLANDS.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Tweed Heads, NSW, Australia
(Dont think about stalking me, I am a Vampire)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 21, 2011)

Pennington, New Jersey


----------



## machomuu (Aug 21, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> (Dont think about stalking me, I am a Vampire)


In that case I'd be too busy laughing at you.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 21, 2011)

57, Metz, France (closest big city to my small town)


----------



## Nebz (Aug 22, 2011)

Providence, RI 02907


----------



## someonewhodied (Aug 23, 2011)

Thousand Oaks California 91362


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 23, 2011)

Guess I'll be the first from Norway then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just see if you can find either Stathelle or Skien on there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great idea too!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 28, 2011)

From Cavite, Philippines, Im in Cupertino, California


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2011)

Chicago, Illinois.


Spoiler



Don't you dare think about stalking me!


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 5, 2011)

Mt Barker, South Australia


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2011)

St. Paul, Minnesota, United States of America


----------



## chyyran (Sep 15, 2011)

-nvm-


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2011)

Southend, Essex...where they don't seem to like the letter "t".


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 1, 2011)

Ashwood, Vic, Australia


----------



## Jasper07 (Oct 1, 2011)

best. idea. ever.
There are acutally tempers living near me, in my own city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway;  Fruitweg 15, 1326GP, Almere, Netherlands


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 17, 2011)

Eastlake, Ohio US


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Oct 17, 2011)

New Orleans, Louisiana USA


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 17, 2011)

Dhahran, Saudi Arabia
..and Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 17, 2011)

rofl thats awesome , canada ,quebec ,  montreal-nord, h1g 3l5


----------



## iMythD (Oct 19, 2011)

Lake Cargelligo, NSW, Australia 2672


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 19, 2011)

Eloise, Florida


----------



## Mirby (Oct 28, 2011)

San Francisco, CA

Pretty well-known place, methinks. :3


----------



## hellklown (Oct 31, 2011)

Mexicali, Baja California, Mexico 21397


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 1, 2011)

64117 Kansas City Missouri


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

Tweed Heads, NSW, Australia.
Cant recall if I posted in here 

Other than that, whomever is making this "Temper Map"
Can I, or Can we have an update on it or a picture of sorts.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh. I'll add on. Grande Prairie, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## azure0wind (Nov 29, 2011)

Palembang, Indonesia. In front of Novotel, beside Wong Solo.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 12, 2012)

Uh, uh, me too, me too!

La Paz, Bolivia.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 12, 2012)

Blue Mountains, Australia is the overall region, Post code is 2780.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

Sint-Niklaas, East-Flanders, Belgium.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

4069, Brisbane, QLD


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Feb 8, 2012)

Currently stationed in Panama City, FL. 32403


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

XD I am not added yet, I posted ages ago


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 8, 2012)

27301, North Carolina, United States.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Feb 8, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> XD I am not added yet, I posted ages ago


Same problem. Posted months ago and still no flag for me on the map. What gives?


----------



## Hebon (Feb 8, 2012)

ERROR


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 6, 2012)

11435 New York, United States.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 13, 2012)

Schiedam, Vlaardingerdijk. Netherlands. should be enough info


----------



## loco365 (Mar 15, 2012)

Grande Prairie, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > XD I am not added yet, I posted ages ago
> ...


I thought Urza said the map was already full, and he couldn't add more flags on it. But maybe it has been updated to support more flags?


Edit:
it was only the markers on the left, not the flags.





Urza said:


> Note: We have now reached the limit of markers that can be displayed at one time. To find the latest entries, you will have to use the pager at the bottom of the list.


----------



## pistone (Mar 25, 2012)

dafuq !!!!
im the only albanian here !!!!
     

p.s albania ,tirana .........if someone pass by ill take it for a drink


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 25, 2012)

Laois, Ireland


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 12, 2012)

85281 tempe arizona


----------



## Urza (May 7, 2012)

So at some point Google upped the marker limit on custom maps.

Have updated with the last couple months of posts. Now would be a good time to go check that you're in the right place.


----------



## dicamarques (May 8, 2012)

Hey, pm'ed you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope you're alive, OP. BECAUSE THIS IS AWESOME, IMHO! I'll say a nearby zip code, just in case of the ninjas. 77449


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cool, the closest temper to me that I recognize on these forums is Gahars. 2 hours away from me. Pretty cool.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

Toms River, NJ 08753

Edit - Aye, Gahars and _Chaz_ are the closest to me.  And by closest, it's an hour or two drive away.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 24, 2012)

PM'd!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah...I'm still not there yet.


----------



## Urza (Jun 28, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Yeah...I'm still not there yet.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 28, 2012)

milano, lombardia, italy.
postal code:20133

let the stalking begin! hahahah


----------



## 324atk (Jun 28, 2012)

46901 Indiana


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 29, 2012)

Urza said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...I'm still not there yet.


Oh...didn't see that.

But still, that's not my exact location...

EDIT: I edited my PM.


----------



## Urza (Jun 29, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> But still, that's not my exact location...


For safety reasons I don't use exact addresses.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 29, 2012)

OK then


----------



## losershoes (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm only replying to this topic since I've actually seen someone use GBAtemp in (small) class. 

Gosh, it's been a long time. I'm in San Diego.


----------



## TaeWong (Jul 30, 2012)

Dongducheon, Seoul, South Korea.


----------



## LWares87 (Jul 31, 2012)

-NUKED-

Nothing to see here...

Move along people!


----------



## demonkadar (Aug 6, 2012)

I am located in Willard Ohio 44890


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 22, 2013)

Toronto, Ontario
UglyIdiot.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

Portugal - Santarém
Entroncamento


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 24, 2013)

Paul Simon Chicago Job Corps, Chicago, IL

And/Or

Brownsburg, Indiana


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 24, 2013)

89108

Don't know if I previously posted here.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 26, 2013)

Go ahead and just put me down for Brownsburg.

46112


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 26, 2013)

63942 but zipcodes are a bit broad, and google doesn't have the community name listed, so Billmore


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

You live in South Korea.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 9, 2013)

I live on the moon, you are south korea.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 9, 2013)

Stalker mode [ON]


----------



## kumpandjill (May 30, 2013)

*sees stalker comment*

*removes zip*


----------



## Smuff (May 30, 2013)

Southampton UK


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

98208


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Richmond, KY
40475


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol... it says I live in the dirt... thanks, Urza... XD

(old username SolarSailorEspeon716) 

I don't need updating, though, because I don't want people to find me XD


----------



## matthi321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rønne Denmark


----------



## camochase (Aug 3, 2013)

Dayton OH 45440


----------



## Exiron (Aug 3, 2013)

Bahía Blanca, Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 3, 2013)

91763 Montclair ca


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow...  There's seriously only one kick-ass temper in Michigan and his name isn't even on the list?  Dat's crayzee


----------



## Lacius (Aug 3, 2013)

St. Louis, Missouri.


----------



## Myke (Oct 6, 2013)

95621 Citrus Heights Ca


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Jul 22, 2014)

Westland, Michigan


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 8, 2014)

Denham Springs Louisiana USA here!


----------

